# Value Stocks



## robertbanking (28 January 2022)

Hello everyone, hope you are doing well and ready for the weekend.

With the interest rates in the US going to be rising very soon in the short term, i am looking for alternative investments to Technology and Software based stocks, as the valuations will be decreased. Can anyone kindly recommend any sectors to look for good value stocks please? Can anyone please share any good value stocks in your portfolio so i can kindly research this further? 

I do alot of my trading to help invest in local community projects so i am always researching the best strategy to grow my portfolio. Thank you very much for any advice you can offer, i would be very thankful and appreciate it. Best wishes and take care.


----------



## divs4ever (28 January 2022)

now the first thing you need to know about value  stocks is they are less likely to get a government bailout  ,however for a well-run value stock that inspires management to be more cautious , 

value stocks appear in most sectors ( including software  services ) but they tend to low profile  businesses   ( if you are generating adequate revenue  , you do not need  to raise capital frequently , and Capital Raises need a higher profile and showy presentations )

 now you will have to research these yourself  ,  but set  your filter to ( less than $2 .. $1 is better yet ) AND pays a ( fairly ) regular dividend ( but it might only be once a year to cut office costs )

 actual miners  ( not explorers, hoping to mine something , eventually  )have some potential guessing inflation will keep upward  pressure on commodities prices ( but sadly costs also )

 one quirky little beast i keep missing my target price on is QIP ( not very liquid  so be sure you want to keep it long term ) i do not hold QIP

 another share i keep missing is BIS  ( not very liquid  so be sure you want to keep it long term )  i do not hold BIS

 one i do hold is MGX ( only pays once a year )   if patient you should be able to get  some under 40c 

*The Scan*
1.   Market capitalisation $1b+
2.   Dividend yield 5.0%+
3.   Rank by dividend yield
*Caution*
A high dividend yield can indicate:
•   A falling share price
•   A company with limited growth prospects
•   A once-off or special dividend









						Dividend Yield Scan (ASX - Updated Daily)
					

UPDATED DAILY: Locate the highest Dividend Yield stocks listed on the ASX. Includes share price, gross yield, DRP status and 1-year return.




					www.marketindex.com.au
				




  dig around this website ( not just the page ) and THEN start careful research  , some ARE cheap for a ( worrying ) reason 

 cheers 

 now take care  there are plenty of traps ( for novice and veteran investors )


----------



## Sean K (28 January 2022)

robertbanking said:


> I do alot of my trading to help invest in local community projects so i am always researching the best strategy to grow my portfolio.




I have a local community project for you. Send me your banking details.


----------

